# The strangest things we eat



## mikeydt1 (Mar 20, 2021)

i did an interesting thread about the strangest drinks we have this time it is about the weird and wonderful food we eat. (strangest foods we eat)

i will start it off.  years ago i loved my curries and only made curry sandwiches was a bit difficult eating them with the rice dropping out of them.  i also loved to make pork pie sandwiches, loved it covered in brown sauce. one of my favourites had to be pizza sandwich those small pizza you can buy.


----------



## mark king (Mar 20, 2021)

weird or what mikeydt1

Mine is hot buttered toast smothered in marmite with tomato sauce drizzled over, it's that sweet and sour combo that is so attractive.
Another is toast or bread but smear meat dripping after cooking and once it has set on and add salt and pepper to taste.

Both are very yummy in my book.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Mar 20, 2021)

my dad bless his soul tried to convert me as a kid to eating dripping on bread but i just wouldn't entertain it.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 20, 2021)

Haven't done any of these in years obvs but 

golden syrup and cheese on a piece or toast
onion pie on a piece
instant noodles with tons of extra mature cheddar
tangy tom sandwich
tuna sandwiches dipped into tomato soup

there are probably others lol
xx


----------



## Spozkins (Mar 20, 2021)

I used to love supernoodles with cheese in a sandwich. So unhealthy and carb dense -  I'd never eat it now.

Used to have a friend that drank gravy - not sure if that's a strangest food or drink thread but heyho.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 20, 2021)

Peanut butter and cucumber. Either on toast or dipping cucumber sticks in a jar of peanut butter.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 20, 2021)

Stitch147 said:


> Peanut butter and cucumber. Either on toast or dipping cucumber sticks in a jar of peanut butter.


Might have to get some cucumber and give that a go, pretty sure there's a jar of PB at Bruce's belonging me xx


----------



## trophywench (Mar 20, 2021)

What on earth is 'Onion Pie' Kaylz?


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 20, 2021)

My 4 year old granddaughter is addicted to celery boiled with a stock cube, weird or what for a child.
Can't beat Christmas cake with a crumbly Lancashire cheese or a strawberry jam and cheese sandwich.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 21, 2021)

I’ve not done this for years.  Eat a Mars bar while drinking @ hot coffee.
No other foods that I feel are strange together but
I love cold food that’s usually eaten hot ie , chips, some fish esp cod roe, baked beans , roast taters and loads more


----------



## Paulbreen (Mar 21, 2021)

As a kid toast, butter, strawberry jam and a hard boiled egg sliced on it was a favourite treat, still eat the odd one today


----------



## Lisa66 (Mar 21, 2021)

Some of these do make me think “really?!”, although don’t knock it until you’ve tried it I guess.

I do sometimes have turmeric on my porridge...actually I quite fancy that now.


----------



## goodybags (Mar 21, 2021)

I remember as a Kid we were sometimes allowed dripping on toast (sprinkled with salt) 
more recently the strangest thing I’ve eaten is marmite on toast topped with marmalade (low sugar marmalade)


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 21, 2021)

trophywench said:


> What on earth is 'Onion Pie' Kaylz?


Ermm, the best way to describe it would be like a Scotch pie but the meat is much softer than that of a Scotch pie mixed with loads of onion xx


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 21, 2021)

Ljc said:


> Eat a Mars bar


Battered Mars bars were lush! xx


----------



## Robin (Mar 21, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Can't beat Christmas cake with a crumbly Lancashire cheese


Seconded! My mother always made a huge Christmas cake, and used to give me a good wedge to take home after I’d visited. That and a slab of cheese used to keep me going for lunches for months. I used to eat it with Cheddar, but have since seen the error of my ways. It has got to be Lancashire! (I’m now married to a Preston born man).


----------



## RirisR (Mar 21, 2021)

Bread and butter with cheese and onion  crisp sandwich was something
I loved in the days when I was normal thats probably why Im not now ..lol


----------



## mikeydt1 (Mar 22, 2021)

two other sandwiches i used to have were meatball sandwich that seemed to have caught on with Subways and the other was ravioli had trouble with the latter as it used to slide out.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 23, 2021)

mark king said:


> Mine is hot buttered toast smothered in marmite with tomato sauce drizzled over, it's that sweet and sour combo that is so attractive.



Sounds nice not strange.

Like hot toasted buttered roll with marmite on top slice cheese spread on bottom half, in between what's left of boiled eggs after dipping toast, delicious. Have this least once a week.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 24, 2021)

The perfect breakfast: a slice of Black Pudding, with a circle of Haggis on top, topped by a soft yolked poached egg. Health food, that is. Everything a body needs, and eating that every day may turn you into one. What a great way to go


----------



## Ljc (Mar 24, 2021)

Just remembered  this . A cheese and pickled beetroot sarnie. I haven’t had this for ages .


----------



## Ljc (Mar 24, 2021)

I wish I could get a decent Haggis here , rather than the runny tasteless stuff they sell here


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 24, 2021)

I buy haggis online, though at the moment I’m cooking Chinese. With, of course, ingredients bought online.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Mar 24, 2021)

trophywench said:


> What on earth is 'Onion Pie' Kaylz?


Id like to know too


----------



## Ljc (Mar 24, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> I buy haggis online, though at the moment I’m cooking Chinese. With, of course, ingredients bought online.


@mikeyB .   Can you pm me a link for the Haggis please


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 24, 2021)

Nayshiftin said:


> Id like to know too


As I said to TW further back in the post the closest thing you could use to describe it is a Scotch pie but the meat is much softer and it has onion mixed through, round my area in Scotland it's known as an onion pie but even if you travel up North some don't know what your talking about xx


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 24, 2021)

Ljc said:


> rather than the runny tasteless stuff they sell here


new one on me, never known of a runny haggis!  xx


----------



## Ljc (Mar 24, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> new one on me, never known of a runny haggis!  xx


We’ve got plenty of it here , split it open and out it pours , want some ?


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 24, 2021)

Ljc said:


> We’ve got plenty of it here , split it open and out it pours , want some ?


As a Scot I think I'll have to decline your very kind offer LOL,  can't imagine it to be honest haha xx


----------



## Ljc (Mar 24, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> As a Scot I think I'll have to decline your very kind offer LOL,  can't imagine it to be honest haha xx


I don’t blame you. 
As a southerner who has had the real thing whilst in Scotland some years back, I can tell you I was most disappointed when I bought some here .


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 24, 2021)

Forgot to mention, selling off scottish breakfast pack in Asda last week for 40p, original price £2. Inside  lorne sausage haggis black pudding & fruit pudding, never fancied idea of fruit pudding with full scottish brekkie but thought what the hell  as didn't want to waste it, surprisingly it went well & tasted delicious. Next time over border will be ordering it.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 24, 2021)

nonethewiser said:


> lorne sausage


you mean slicey lol xx


----------



## Grldtnr (Mar 24, 2021)

I quite like a fried onion sarnie with grated cheese, another is sauted mushrooms with Worcester sauce on brown wholemeal bread, not sweet in anyway but cook onions with pinch of salt , they develop a sweetness.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh, oh, I meant to add this yesterday, another thing I haven't eaten in years but a fried tattie piece with onions mixed through while frying and then slapped on the piece and topped with tomato sauce (just leftover mashed tatties fried) xx


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 25, 2021)

Onions are one of the few root vegetables that contain sucrose, along with beets. That’s why they go brown when you fry them, it’s the Maillard reaction. The fact that we call them caramelised onions is the giveaway.


----------



## Ditto (Mar 25, 2021)

Cold marrowfat peas butty, you have to squash 'em down with a fork or they fall off, also cold baked bean butties, same problem. In fact anything on bread including roast potatoes. I don't have anything exotic to add, I am a pleb when it comes to food. I would quite like to eat a Tate&Lyle's syrup butty but even I have to draw the line somewheres.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 25, 2021)

Just remembered this, I’ve not had this since I was a pre teen.
A Tomato ketchup sarnie .


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 25, 2021)

@Ljc my dad eats salt sandwiches, 2 inch thick layer of salt at least, YUCK! xx


----------



## Ditto (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm quite shocked @Kaylz  I thought I was unshockable.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 25, 2021)

Ditto said:


> I'm quite shocked @Kaylz  I thought I was unshockable.


It's disgusting! Nae wonder he's nae exactly healthy xx


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 25, 2021)

At college I used to do toast topped with fish fingers, tomatoes and cheese!!
Haven’t thought to try it since then, and not to planning now.

Now I find peanut butter and marmite creeps into most of my sandwiches.

A favourite lunch is two crumpets, one with marmite peanut butter and cheese, the other with honey. A bit over my target of 30 g of carbs but well worth those couple extra.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Mar 25, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> @Ljc my dad eats salt sandwiches, 2 inch thick layer of salt at least, YUCK! xx


I would be sick . Iron stomach


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 25, 2021)

Nayshiftin said:


> I would be sick . Iron stomach


It's horrendous and he's done it for over 30 years! xx


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 25, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> you mean slicey lol xx



My bad.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 25, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> @Ljc my dad eats salt sandwiches, 2 inch thick layer of salt at least, YUCK! xx


Oh YUCK


----------



## Ljc (Mar 25, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> At college I used to do toast topped with fish fingers, tomatoes and cheese!!
> Haven’t thought to try it since then, and not to planning now.
> 
> Now I find peanut butter and marmite creeps into most of my sandwiches.
> ...


I love a fish finger, tomato and cheese sarnie.

I couldn’t adulterate  peanut butter with yucky marmite sorry


----------



## Sujo (Mar 25, 2021)

mikeydt1 said:


> i did an interesting thread about the strangest drinks we have this time it is about the weird and wonderful food we eat. (strangest foods we eat)
> 
> i will start it off.  years ago i loved my curries and only made curry sandwiches was a bit difficult eating them with the rice dropping out of them.  i also loved to make pork pie sandwiches, loved it covered in brown sauce. one of my favourites had to be pizza sandwich those small pizza you can buy.


Bread and dripping with salt, now that takes me back to my childhood in the North East. My brother and I used to fight over the beef essence in the bottom of the bowl that was always called beef tea.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 25, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> Now I find peanut butter and marmite creeps into most of my sandwiches.


as separate items? Save yourself buying 2 products and buy the marmite peanut butter lol xx


----------



## silentsquirrel (Mar 25, 2021)

Sujo said:


> Bread and dripping with salt, now that takes me back to my childhood in the North East. My brother and I used to fight over the beef essence in the bottom of the bowl that was always called beef tea.


Standard fare in the 50s, 60s, not strange at all!  Usually toast for us rather than bread  "Gubbins" at the bottom of the dripping bowl definitely the best bit.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Mar 25, 2021)

did any of you as a child have sugar sandwiches?  i used to love them


----------



## Sujo (Mar 25, 2021)

mikeydt1 said:


> did any of you as a child have sugar sandwiches?  i used to love them


Not sugar ones but condensed milk sandwiches!


----------



## Ljc (Mar 25, 2021)

mikeydt1 said:


> did any of you as a child have sugar sandwiches?  i used to love them


Yes or even better sugar on hot buttered toast.


----------



## Grldtnr (Mar 25, 2021)

For a forum , primarily associated with healthy eating to control our carbs, this is getting rather unhealthy.
But, that's the point isn't it, irrascibly 'orrible flavour combo's to satiate our carby cravings , bugger it !
Yer got to say  rissoles to be a culinary goody goody, and live a little, tho' gotta say some have truly obnoxious tastes!


----------



## rebrascora (Mar 25, 2021)

Grldtnr said:


> For a forum , primarily associated with healthy eating to control our carbs, this is getting rather unhealthy.
> But, that's the point isn't it, irrascibly 'orrible flavour combo's to satiate our carby cravings , bugger it !
> Yer got to say  rissoles to be a culinary goody goody, and live a little, tho' gotta say some have truly obnoxious tastes!


Oh Yes!! Rissole sarnies with my mam's homemade (of course almost everything was homemade back then) rhubarb chutney! Now that has really sparked some good memories!


----------



## Grldtnr (Mar 25, 2021)

Ljc said:


> sarnie


Didn't one of the 'Perishers' of the cartoob strip in the mirror have a liking for Ketchup sarnies?


----------



## Ljc (Mar 25, 2021)

Grldtnr said:


> Didn't one of the 'Perishers' of the cartoob strip in the mirror have a liking for Ketchup sarnies?


That’s right ,  it was that that gave me the idea. I was hooked after the first bite, mine weren’t inch thick though. 
Oh the memories.


----------



## Grldtnr (Mar 25, 2021)

Ljc said:


> That’s right ,  it was that that gave me the idea. I was hooked after the first bite, mine weren’t inch thick though.
> Oh the memories.


Was it Marlon?


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 25, 2021)

My daughter used to come in from school and say I'm starving, and what she would ask for was either a vinegar or mint sauce sandwich.


----------



## Ditto (Mar 25, 2021)

Used to luv both condensed milk and sugar butties. We were forbidden the condensed milk really, as they needed it for the teas if the stera ran out. Milk bottle left in full view on the table. Ha! I need to read all my Perishers books again.  Marlon always used to catch out Wellington with the inch thick ketchup sarnies.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 25, 2021)

Ditto said:


> Used to luv both condensed milk and sugar butties. We were forbidden the condensed milk really, as they needed it for the teas if the stera ran out. Milk bottle left in full view on the table. Ha! I need to read all my Perishers books again.  Marlon always used to catch out Wellington with the inch thick ketchup sarnies.



Condensed milk, mother would water it down then boil to use on our cereal as kids, loved taste & could drink it from tin, had to be Carnation nowt else.


----------



## Ditto (Mar 25, 2021)

Carnation is evaporated milk, scrummy in tea, I'm thinking of condensed being the Nestle stuff which you have to spoon onto a piece of bread.  I have to stop myself buying it in Tesco.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 25, 2021)

Ditto said:


> Carnation is evaporated milk, scrummy in tea, I'm thinking of condensed being the Nestle stuff which you have to spoon onto a piece of bread.  I have to stop myself buying it in Tesco.



Ah right sounds different stuff altogether as carnation is on runny side, yours sounds nice though.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 26, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> as separate items? Save yourself buying 2 products and buy the marmite peanut butter lol xx


Never heard of marmite peanut butter!!   Is it offered in crunchy version?


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 26, 2021)

A 5.2!!!!!!!! This morning.
Tweaks seem to have worked (for now)

I had planned to go walking but the friend called it off. 
Now it is pouring so very happy to stay inside.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 26, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> Never heard of marmite peanut butter!!   Is it offered in crunchy version?







__





						Marmite Crunchy Peanut Butter 225 G
					

Marmite Crunchy Peanut Butter 225 G




					www.marmite.co.uk
				




The answer to your prayers! LOL, I know Tesco and Sainsbury's at least stock it xx


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 26, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> A 5.2!!!!!!!! This morning.
> Tweaks seem to have worked (for now)
> 
> I had planned to go walking but the friend called it off.
> Now it is pouring so very happy to stay inside.


Wrong thread my lovely LOL but congrats on the HS! xx


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 26, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> Wrong thread my lovely LOL but congrats on the HS! xx


Oops, and thanks.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Mar 26, 2021)

another one of mine was faggot sandwiches only problem they were a bit mushy nice though with the faggot gravy.


----------



## zuludog (Mar 26, 2021)

mikeydt1 said:


> another one of mine was faggot sandwiches only problem they were a bit mushy nice though with the faggot gravy.


I think I'm going to be sick.......


----------



## zuludog (Mar 26, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Life can be hell if you're a smooth eater in a household of crunchy eaters


----------



## mikeydt1 (Mar 27, 2021)

my partner now gone, god knows what my partner used to think as i was sat there eating these things, thankfully i have moved on since been diagnosed with diabetes although saying that the faggots do sound good


----------



## SueEK (Mar 27, 2021)

I used to love cold mashed potato with loads of salad cream mixed into it, yum yum


----------



## Ljc (Mar 27, 2021)

Mixed together Fried onions and mashed potatoes is heavenly


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 29, 2021)

I agree, Lin, but surely you can’t describe something so sinful as heavenly?


----------



## eggyg (Mar 29, 2021)

Blimey! You lot are weird! I can’t think of any weird concoctions I eat/ did eat except when I was a child when my parents took me to a cafe I would eat the sugar lumps straight out of the sugar bowl! Yuk! Surprised I’ve still got my own teeth!


----------



## mikeydt1 (Mar 31, 2021)

was on FB earlier and just saw where someone was only frying 2 fried eggs with a bar of chocolate god dam


----------



## Ljc (Mar 31, 2021)

mikeydt1 said:


> was on FB earlier and just saw where someone was only frying 2 fried eggs with a bar of chocolate god dam


A true  chocoholic.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Mar 31, 2021)

greasy chocoholic oh no just turns my tum thinking about it.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 31, 2021)

mikeydt1 said:


> was on FB earlier and just saw where someone was only frying 2 fried eggs with a bar of chocolate god dam


I saw that too, had joke written above it with homemade cream eggs beside it lol xx


----------

